# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  valeri

## kwatts59

There is a famous male singer named Valeri Meladze.
I was just wondering, Valeri is a feminin English name. 
I also have a male aquaintence that goes by the name Sasha which also sounds like a feminin name. 
Are these names very popular?
Are there other names that might cause confusion?

----------


## mariashara

Valeri (

----------


## Rtyom

"mariashara" = Maria Sharapova? Could it be some name confusement? Sorry, I become a nit-picker. Nothing personal. Just a familar name for the last two days at this forum...

----------


## pranki

*mariashara*, your Russian is weird   ::

----------


## mariashara

> "mariashara" = Maria Sharapova? Could it be some name confusement? Sorry, I become a nit-picker. Nothing personal. Just a familar name for the last two days at this forum...

 Well, it's just a coincidence. I've never heard about Maria Sharapova untill now. What, I broke some rules here? Should I change my nick?   ::

----------


## siberiangoddess

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  "mariashara" = Maria Sharapova? Could it be some name confusement? Sorry, I become a nit-picker. Nothing personal. Just a familar name for the last two days at this forum...   Well, it's just a coincidence. I've never heard about Maria Sharapova untill now. What, I broke some rules here? Should I change my nick?

 Is your real name Maria Sharapova? That would be something else, but I suppose it's not that uncommon a name in Russia, or is it?

----------


## mariashara

I'm not Maria Sharapova. And sure not the very Maria Sharapova, everybody is talking about.  Who is she? I'm curious.
P.S. My nick has nothing in common with my last name.   ::

----------


## siberiangoddess

Maria Sharapova is a famous, and very, very beautiful, blonde Russian tennis player from Siberia who was the Wimbledon champion last year.

----------


## mariashara

> Maria Sharapova is a famous, and very, very beautiful, blonde Russian tennis player from Siberia who was the Wimbledon champion last year.

 Oh, THIS Maria Sharapova!   ::

----------


## siberiangoddess

Yes, her! I'm sure you have heard of her, Maria Sharapova. She is the talk everywhere. And she has made a lot of people from around the world fans of her and of Russia, specially young men...  :P

----------


## Rtyom

And especially, Maria, she made siberiangoddess the biggest fan ever. So everything in this world is just interesting coincidences.

----------

